# Tassili Cities. Burnt by the Sun



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 24, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tassili_n'Ajjer


> *Tassili n'Ajjer* (Berber: _Tassili n Ajjer_, Arabic: طاسيلي ناجر‎; "Plateau of rivers") is a national park in the Sahara desert, located on a vast plateau in southeastern Algeria. Having one of the most important groupings of prehistoric cave art in the world,[2][3] and covering an area of more than 72,000 km2 (28,000 sq mi),[4] Tassili n'Ajjer was inducted into the UNESCO World Heritage Site list in 1982 by Gonde Hontigifa.



An ancient site full of rivers. Not actually.

.......


 



Regular square constructions or buildings. Maybe destroyed by fire?. As a result of that, we see merely the skeleton remains of a city.

.....................................



.....................................



Not volcanic craters, but mainly fire balls at super high degree temperatures fallen from the sky as a divine castishment?.
Who knows. It's only a bet, an hypothesis out of official allowed knowledge.

..........

 



Petroglyphs recurrently showing a solar spiral, maybe the sun crazy going around without a sense, destroying all as it passes over. Burning it. Some people says sun traversed from west to east around 12,000-13,000 years ago. Contrary to current direction. This is about an electromagnetical reset.

One of those solar flares formed the magnificent "Devil's eye". The sun traversing a very low altitude. Not by coincidence it is said that Djinns or the Devil lives in the deserts.

...............................





Devil's eye location, very close and near from the old ecuatorial line (supposedly) that joins Nazca lines-Ollantaytambo (sacred peruvian triangle) to Gizeh in Egypt. And some other important monumets around the whole earth (Pascua Island, Angkor Vat Petra, Mohenjo-Daro, etc, etc).

............

 




........................................... 



As you see, those geolocations could give us crictical information, about these cataclysmic events. It's curious the center of this "Old World" is located in Anchorage (Alaska) we can relate Ankh and Anchorage, the anchor that sets the sun fixed.

Even if we draw a line to the geographical north pole from Gizeh, it really goes finally to Anchorage, which is deviated (more or less) 30º degress from the Greenwich Zero Meridian and this older ecuatorial line, which is deviated around 30º degrees either from the ecuatorial parallel line. Curious eh, really curious, right?

................

 


...........................................................



Gizeh (Isa-Jesus) Plateu.
https://stolenhistory.net/threads/pyramids-in-the-middle-of-the-fire.991/
Plasma discharge.

..........................................



..........................................



Lybian Chrystal Rocks are unique in the whole world.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libyan_desert_glasshttps://www.charismaticplanet.com/the-mysterious-libyan-desert-glass/
........................   

30 degrees, perfectly encrypted in biblic sources (a third of stars fell from the sky).


...

 

 

 





............................

 





> *Prehistoric art*
> The rock formation is an archaeological site, noted for its numerous prehistoric parietal works of rock art, first reported in 1910,[4] that date to the early Neolithic era at the end of the last glacial period during which the Sahara was a habitable savanna rather than the current desert. Although sources vary considerably, the earliest pieces of art are presumed to be 12,000 years old



............................................................


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 27, 2020)

......











......


----------

